# IVF and Work



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Any advice ladies....

Stressed out of my brain     I told work months ago about IVF i have no manager just a person of responsiblity over about 15 people and we have no manager??
Never heard of this?? 

We arrange our own leave cover however when there was a cock with paid leave I went in and I was told I could take unpaid leave. The very next day, when I knew
some dates emailed person of responsiblity and they said no one could help me? I'm still in shock? I'm not going holiday?? 

So now I'm at the stage where my treatment is being stop and restarted and I dont know what to do?? How I can I be arranging my own shift cover for treatment??
Ivf/ICSI due to start approx 4 weeks. Help!!


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

hi there,

I think you've got to be selfish and put yourself first...tell the person who's kinda in charge you need the time off, you're not asking - you have no choice or control over your dates and timings. It's really hard I know, but at the end of the day think of your priority and if the worst comes to the worst ring in sick. The other thing you could do is check out govdirect website.

Hope it all works out for you, try and stay calm  

x


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for reply disco good advice


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ring in sick!! I think legally your allowed time off for appointments as long as you can prove it I.e a letter where I work I get time off for appointments plus 3 days special leave which is paid leave for the receiving or recovering of treatment anything over that goes down as sick or unpaid I can take the time in half days if I want but usually I just use it for after my transfer x


----------

